# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Foliumzuur bij zwangerschap - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Foliumzuur is een B-vitamine (Vitamine B11). Het komt voor in bepaalde voedingsmiddelen en in vitaminepillen. De vitamine is genoemd naar folium - het Latijnse woord voor blad - omdat foliumzuur vooral voorkomt in groene groenten.
*
Bronnen*
Foliumzuur zit van nature in lever, biergist en in groenten, vooral spruitjes, asperges en spinazie en andere groene groenten. Ook in sommige vruchten (vooral sinaasappels) komt het voor. Andere bronnen van foliumzuur zijn mager rundvlees, aardappelen, volkorenbrood en gedroogde peulvruchten. Foliumzuur zit dus in veel voedingsmiddelen. Er zijn echter perioden dat u extra foliumzuur nodig heeft, bijvoorbeeld tijdens de zwangerschap en bij sommige ziekten. In die gevallen haalt u niet genoeg foliumzuur uit uw voeding alleen en kan het nodig zijn extra foliumzuur in tabletvorm te slikken. In sommige landen wordt foliumzuur aan levensmiddelen toegevoegd, bijvoorbeeld aan brood en ontbijtgranen. Er gaan stemmen op om dat in Nederland ook te doen, maar vooralsnog is dat verboden.

*Zwangerschap*
Zwangere vrouwen die vóór hun zwangerschap voldoende foliumzuur binnenkrijgen, lopen minder kans dat hun baby neurale buisdefecten ontwikkelt. Neurale buisdefecten zijn afwijkingen aan de hersenen (anencefalie) of aan het ruggenmerg (open ruggetje of spina bifida). Een open ruggetje of spina bifida is een geboorteafwijking, die ontstaat doordat de rug niet goed is dichtgegroeid.

*Dosis*
Vrouwen met een kinderwens krijgen het advies om elke dag een tablet met 0,4 milligram foliumzuur te slikken, naast de normale hoeveelheid die ze via de voeding binnenkrijgen (zo'n 0,2 milligram per dag). Vrouwen die al eerder een kind hebben gekregen met een neurale buisdefect, krijgen het advies om 5 milligram foliumzuur per dag te slikken.
*
Wanneer slikken*
Het is belangrijk om al direct vanaf het begin van de zwangerschap voldoende foliumzuur in het lichaam te hebben. Het is dus belangrijk om een aantal weken vóór de bevruchting al te beginnen met foliumzuurtabletten. Neurale buisdefecten ontstaan al 25 tot 29 dagen na de bevruchting. Het is dan ook raadzaam om extra foliumzuur te slikken vanaf vier weken voor de bevruchting tot acht weken na de bevruchting, ook al zijn het ruggenmerg en de hersenen vijf weken na de bevruchting al in aanleg voltooid. Deze belangrijke periode vindt plaats als de meeste vrouwen nog niet eens weten dat ze zwanger zijn. U kunt daarom het beste meteen met inname beginnen zodra u stopt met anticonceptie.
*
Andere toepassingen van foliumzuur*
Sommige mensen hebben een verhoogde homocysteïnespiegel in het bloed en dit vergroot de kans op trombose en hart- en vaatziekten.Er zijn aanwijzingen dat extra foliumzuur de homocysteïnespiegel in het bloed verlaagt. Ook zijn er aanwijzingen dat foliumzuur de kans op neurologische aandoeningen en darmkanker zou kunnen verminderen. Er is echter meer onderzoek nodig voordat men echt zeker weet dat foliumzuur deze voordelen biedt.
*
Bloedarmoede door foliumzuurtekort*
Ongezonde eetgewoonten kunnen leiden tot een tekort aan foliumzuur, wat op zijn beurt weer kan leiden tot bloedarmoede (anemie). De meest voorkomende oorzaak van een foliumzuurtekort is overmatig alcoholgebruik. Het lichaam kan het foliumzuur dan niet goed opnemen en verwerken. Dit geldt ook voor roken. Een tekort kan ook komen door medicijnen tegen epilepsie of door het langdurig slikken van de pil of andere medicijnen met oestrogeen.
*
Verschijnselen*
De meest voorkomende verschijnselen van bloedarmoede door foliumzuurtekort zijn:

* vermoeidheid;
* zwak en lusteloos gevoel;
* rode, pijnlijke tong;
* duizeligheid;
* geen eetlust;
* misselijkheid;
* hoofdpijn.

*Overdosering*
Er is niets bekend over schadelijke gevolgen van overdosering. Uit onderzoek is gebleken dat mensen die vijf jaar lang 15 milligram foliumzuur per dag slikten (dit is veertig keer de aanbevolen dosis), daar geen nadelige gevolgen van ondervonden.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------

